# is he ill ??? HELP !!!!!



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

hi people, 

ide like some help of some russian dwarf people 
around a month ago i purchased 3 male winter white dwarf hamsters, i found that one of them seemed to be deformed and he died 2 days after i had, had him. 

i have now noticed that another of the males doesnt seem "right". since ive had him he has only come out of his box twice to get food, (he is also coming for water but then rushes back into his box straight after) 

every time i handled him he continuously chatters his teeth as if he's scared 

ive been giving him mealworms to make sure he is gaining weight and also small amounts of seeds (sunflower & pumkins) 

but to me he just doesnt seem the same as the 3rd dwarf, which is really worrying me 

hes around 6-7 weeks old now (but this is an estimate) 

can someone please help !!!!!!


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

im not an expert but he could be getting bullied by the other one, not fighting just getting pushed about a bit. id keep an eye on them for now, and if things dont improve maybe consider seperating them. sorry i cant be much help.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

he is currently in with a female (WHICH I AM NOW ALSO WORRIED ABOUT) 

they seem fine with eachother, they have the odd bikker but most of the time they are in the box sleeping together


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

It sounds like they were very young when you got them, my Campbells were still with their mum till they were 4 weeks old, They will be old enough to breed now so you will need to seperate them anyway, I wouldn't advise allowing them to breed if the male might be ill or very timid. The teeth chattering is probably nerves but as long as he is not loosing weight or showing other signs of ill health then I wouldn't worry too much. I agree with Cassie01 he could be getting bullied and be too scared to leave his box. If you seperate them and he is still worrying you then I would take him to a vet even if it is just to ease your mind. I would love to see them if you can manage to get any pictures.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

sorry ive comfused my self here. he was around 4 weeks when i got him so he would now be around 7-8 weeks but i would still say thats young. 

he is with a female as when i placed him with her he was fine which i now worrying me more. 

i could take him out but iam then worrid that he may be more nervous being back with the male and i know that the female gets on fine with him. 

he doesnt seem to visually be lossing weight but may start to weigh him for the next few days to see what the scales show. 

will place some pics up now


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

here are some pictures


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

aww so cute, the little face on the third picture is adorable!!!


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

thanks i just hope hes ok, ive got an even cuter one than that


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> thanks i just hope hes ok, ive got an even cuter one than that


aww. that is really sweet. i love it


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

well i just hope hes a lazy hammie and not an ill hammie


----------

